# ECC Fury Or BT Vengeance?



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Chevy or Ford?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here we go again... :-X


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

If its as simple as Chevy vs Ford then I think I have my decision.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd say Fury. Them things are sexxxyyyyy!  You can have a rigged out Fury with whatever you want for less than a Vengeance I'm pretty sure.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, no you can't


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh boy, the usual suspects will be in here soon...

The Vengeance is a bigger boat than the Fury, I would be comparing the Vantage with the Vengeance.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

BT Vengeance 
LOA 18'
DRAFT 7'' WITH A 90HP
BEAM 78''
GW 675 LB'S
POWER 70-115 HP

FURY
LOA 18'1''
BEAM 72''
GW ?
DRAFT 5"-9"
POWER 60-90 HP

VANTAGE
LOA 19'2''
BEAM 79''
DRAFT 8''-11''
GW ?
POWER 70-150 HP


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Both are nice, I would get which ever one I thought was a better value!  Also ride in both!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

and... have a couple of private conversations with owners of both boats to see what problems they've had with delivery times, warranty work and service after the sale..

Most owners will have nothing but positive things to say about their boats on public forums to keep from being put down and ridiculed in the public by their peers and sometimes the manufacturers themselves..

Do your homework and a little checking around before pulling the trigger on an expensive ride.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Snookdaddy nailed it......


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds good. Any owners on here that can spare 5 min would be appreciated.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got a vengeance - I've also had 2 different egret 18's - I think the vengeance is a great boat - it drafts what they say, rides great through the rough stuff (not as good as the egret - but what does), tracks really well and is very easy to pole. The rod storage sucks, but other than that, a really super boat - very satisfied and no desire to change it for anything else. . You can pm me for my phone number if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> and...  have a couple of private conversations with owners of both boats to see what problems they've had with delivery times, warranty work and service after the sale..
> 
> Most owners will have nothing but positive things to say about their boats on public forums to keep from being put down and ridiculed in the public by their peers and sometimes the manufacturers themselves..
> 
> Do your homework and a little checking around before pulling the trigger on an expensive ride.


So true. Do your homework and wet test each boat


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> I'd say Fury. Them things are sexxxyyyyy!  You can have a rigged out Fury with whatever you want for less than a Vengeance I'm pretty sure.


 ;D very wrong my friend ;D


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> These skiffs made the short list. Any input from owners or people in the know, would be appreciated. I fish Flamingo, ML and SE FL.


PM SENT


----------



## 2Stroke_Smoke (Jan 31, 2013)

I've owned two EC skiffs and have experience with all of the major manufacturers... PM me if you still need some insight.


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

SnookDaddy nailed it.Spot on. For some reason certain boat owners will not come out in public and speak the truth from their experiences, one on one out of the public they have no problem doing it. Have no idea why tho. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

It must be the great skiff conspiracy.  : 

I've owned a BT3 for a year. It does everything perfectly. I have no complaints. There's no need to PM me. 

Honest

fltsfshr


----------



## 2Stroke_Smoke (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually... no conspiracy at all. I see no value in perpetuating the same old skiff war... it’s petty, childish and unproductive, like most of these forums. I have owned several skiffs and have good and bad opinions on all of them; however, I don’t feel the need to espouse the virtues of Builder “A” or “B” just to continue a debate that nobody will actually ever win. I actually offered a well-informed and unbiased opinion... yes opinion, by mistake (http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1359496827/30#30) not too long ago and the same forum trolls rant and rave; it is fruitless, as I mentioned earlier. Bottom line… get on the water and drive it and pole it before you fall in love with an internet model and spec it out.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

> SnookDaddy nailed it.Spot on. For some reason certain boat owners will not come out in public and speak the truth from their experiences, one on one out of the public they have no problem doing it. Have no idea why tho. Good luck in your search.


I agree. When I was looking I had met 2 owners for one of the boats I was considering at the time. The one guy was a mainstay on the forum for that manufacturer. At that time he was talking very highly of his boat. Fast forward 8 months and I find out he was in line after me with a different manufacturer for a new build.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input. Not trying to start a turf war, just looking for pros and cons of both boats by owners. Trying to get an idea of what to power it with based on my need. Thanks to those who I spoke with on the phone about there boats. Its good to get different perspectives prior to a demo.


----------



## jenn405 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as many people on this forum are. Shopping around for a skiff, I wish there was a place where people can post the truth about what has really happen to them without a user id. I'm sure there would be a lot of secrets that would come out. I could just imagine how much "homework" I mean "time and money" it would save people. oh and I forgot to mention safety


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

I can't believe all the "truth theories" . Why would people not tell you the truth about their boats? There's nothing to hide.
You check them all out and buy the one you like. If you did your onsite homework and a test run chances are you got the one you want set up the way you want it. If you're only going off subjective website analysis of present or past owners chances are you won't be as happy. If you're concerned about a boat mfg, check with the BBB and the courts, to see if they've been sued or gotten bad reports.

fltsfshr

PS Car forums are the same way, everyone' s car is faster than it is and yellow is the slowest color.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> I'm in the same boat as many people on this forum are. Shopping around for a skiff, I wish there was a place where people can post the truth about what has really happen to them without a user id. I'm sure there would be a lot of secrets that would come out. I could just imagine how much "homework" I mean "time and money" it would save people. oh and I forgot to mention safety


The problem is this is just what is wrong with the internet in the first place. Way too easy for people to say things they wouldn't say face to face.  Give them the extra level of total anonymity and who knows what they will say.  Many guys will post their honest opinions.....but unfortunately just as many if not more trolls post up garbage that has no basis.  Really how much can you believe you read on here in the first place?  If you are that much a trusting soul please come over and get in my Texas Hold Em game.  ;D Truth be knows I suspect a lot of posts about such and such a skiff is from guys who have never really even been on one.

The ONLY way to choose a boat is to talk to people directly that have owned them. go take a wet test on them, visit the boat builder.  The cost of doing so is small compared to the outlay of buying a skiff so to do less is just silly. Sure ask opinions and research forums but just take all that input with a grain of salt.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> I wish there was a place where people can post the truth about what has really happen to them without a user id.


As has been mentioned, that wouldn't work as well as you think.

A better idea would be to have a sticked thread where people do nothing but post their current and previous boats. People could then reach out via PM to people who have owned or own the boat they are interested in without getting the usual useless BS debates started.


----------



## jenn405 (Jan 27, 2013)

SnookDaddy nailed it.Spot on. For some reason certain boat owners will not come out in public and speak the truth from their experiences, one on one out of the public they have no problem doing it. Have no idea why tho. Good luck in your search.

This is the same problem I've run into. When trying to search the internet for said skiff manufactures, you get nothing but great feed back. Now start talking in private, it all comes out. I think it's great is how skiff manufacture will dish each others dirty laundry. When you ask them what make them better from their competitors it's like opening a can of worms. I've just heard to many stories from all these companies. including chittum skiffs, hells bay, east cape, beaver tail, maverick, ankona, and other ones out there. I don't want a skiff that I'm going to have to take back for warranty work. I want it built right the first time. It's also a safety factor. Some thing happens, and your running in some area where you wouldn't even stick a finger in the water due to some of the native beast that could be right underneath you. Why would we even want to risk this and especially when you have your little loved ones on board.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> I don't want a skiff that I'm going to have to take back for warranty work. I want it built right the first time. It's also a safety factor. Some thing happens, and your running in some area where you wouldn't even stick a finger in the water due to some of the native beast that could be right underneath you. Why would we even want to risk this and especially when you have your little loved ones on board.


Of course who doesn't want a skiff that is built right in the first place. Just like our tow vehicles. But do no overlook a companies after the sale support. How many boat owners do you know that have never had a problem with a boat? Saltwater is a tough environment on things. So yes get a boat from a top quality builder but don't stop there in your evaluation. Things will break....that is part of owning a boat.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Deposit check sent. To be continued...


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on your new boat. I just heard some of the details this afternoon and that new design is going to be great. You're really going to enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

You made the right choice! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats - the more I'm out on my vengence the more amazed I am - they're sort of sleepers as a lot of people are not really familiar enough with them, but the more you look into the hull design and why it should do all the things it does, the easier it is to believe and verify that it truly does.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

You know, it's kind of funny that everyone seems to love their own boat and promote it - it's sort of like verification that they made a good choice themselves. I'm sure both are great boats, and there are a lot of other great ones too. You just need to find the one that fits you and your priorities. As I said above, I'm sure you'll really like it, and it will amaze you.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> Congrats on your new boat.  I just heard some of the details this afternoon and that new design is going to be great.  You're really going to enjoy it a lot.


Looking forward to it. I'll post some pics of the progress soon. Will be in palmetto next week to check it out.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got back from Palmetto and really enjoyed my visit with Aeon/Beavertail. Very impressed with the Facility and the production process. Liz and Will are great to work with and I'm very happy with my decision. Spent 4 hours with them going over the build. Looking forward to the new ride.


----------

